
Open source platform for making synthetic data, sharing it - watson1008
https://gretel.ai/blog/readme-v2
======
alexwatson405
\+ Neat example of using the synthetic data to balance limited ML datasets:
[https://towardsdatascience.com/improving-massively-
imbalance...](https://towardsdatascience.com/improving-massively-imbalanced-
datasets-in-machine-learning-with-synthetic-data-7dd3d856bbdf)

